# Bridging Visa



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Does everyone who apply for Permanent Residency while in Australia get a bridging visa as soon as their PR application is lodged?
I'm asking because some of my colleagues who applied here got a bridging visa the next day after applying for PR. They were on work visas while they applied for PR. 
I'm a bit concerned as I haven't got one. Can anyone please throw some info around this?


~~~


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Does everyone who apply for Permanent Residency while in Australia get a bridging visa as soon as their PR application is lodged?
> I'm asking because some of my colleagues who applied here got a bridging visa the next day after applying for PR. They were on work visas while they applied for PR.
> I'm a bit concerned as I haven't got one. Can anyone please throw some info around this?
> 
> ...


Yes. As soon as you lodge a new visa application your current visa status changes to Bridging. VEVO could be the place where you can check your visa entitlement details.


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

Redtape said:


> Yes. As soon as you lodge a new visa application your current visa status changes to Bridging. VEVO could be the place where you can check your visa entitlement details.


Really? So if I apply for 189 today the next day I'll be on bridging visa?


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Yes. As soon as you lodge a new visa application your current visa status changes to Bridging. VEVO could be the place where you can check your visa entitlement details.


Thanks Redtape. 
Do they send an email usually with the new visa (bridging) status once you apply for 189? 
Or one has to manually check VEVO? 

:crazy:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Thanks Redtape.
> Do they send an email usually with the new visa (bridging) status once you apply for 189?
> Or one has to manually check VEVO?
> 
> :crazy:


Normally they would sent an email (which is a common practice) . Nevertheless, it can be understood that as soon as you lodge a new visa application and DIAC acknowledges then you are eligible for Bridging visa grant, provided you have lodged your new application before your previous visa expires. 

VEVO would help you in finding this sort of information in some cases. BTW have you had a chance to check yours yet?

Please check the extract from form 1024. You can see the full form on DIAC's website.


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

If you are on a work visa or any valid visa, the bridging visa will only come into effect once your substantive visa is expired. so if you have a 457 and lodge for 189 you will be granted the bridging visa, however this will only come into effect after your 457 expires. Having said that, if you do travel outside Australia your bridging visa will cease, but you may return to Australia on your valid 457.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Moji said:


> If you are on a work visa or any valid visa, the bridging visa will only come into effect once your substantive visa is expired. so if you have a 457 and lodge for 189 you will be granted the bridging visa, however this will only come into effect after your 457 expires. Having said that, if you do travel outside Australia your bridging visa will cease, but you may return to Australia on your valid 457.


Your bridging visa will not cease when you travel overseas
*If* you change the bridging visa type to B before you travel,

Example:

Your visa 457 is expired and you lodged visa 189 at the meantime,
You are automatically granted bridging visa A while on the process,

If you want to take vacation overseas during the process time,
Apply the bridging visa B,
Which allow you to travel overseas.
The duration of bridging visa B is 28 days

*not sure about this*: Either the bridging visa B will automatically back to A after expired or you have to request/apply the bridging visa A, same method like you apply bridging visa B

Bridging Visas


If your visa 457 is not expired in this case,
You do not need to apply bridging visa B because your visa 457 still active and your bridging visa only take over when visa 457 expired.
This is take effect only if you return to Australia while your bridging visa 457 still active though.
So try take vacation and end your vacation, before or after your visa 457 expired


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

I have got a question, if i am on student visa and i apply for PR and get Bridge visa of PR, and i decide to cancel my student visa, will i also lose the bridge visa? or my bridge visa gets activated and i can stay in Australia? ( in other words can i get rid of the student visa and switch to Bridge visa of PR and stay in Australia?)


----------



## Dancer1 (Jan 3, 2017)

If you are on Bridging Visa A and flew out of Australia because of emergency so wasn't able to get Bridging visa B, how can you re-enter Australia? 

Is it still possible to appeal to retrieve the ceased bridging visa A is the reason is medical emergency in the family?

If you apply for replacement of ceased bridging visa A, will you be asked to pay the full amount of Partner Visa again?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Dancer1 said:


> If you are on Bridging Visa A and flew out of Australia because of emergency so wasn't able to get Bridging visa B, how can you re-enter Australia?
> 
> Is it still possible to appeal to retrieve the ceased bridging visa A is the reason is medical emergency in the family?
> 
> If you apply for replacement of ceased bridging visa A, will you be asked to pay the full amount of Partner Visa again?


I believe you'd need to apply for a visitor visa to re-enter Australia, and then contact DIBP to see if you can get your BVA reinstated. If they do reinstate it, you'd need to wait until the visitor visa expires before the BVA takes effect again.


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

mrbehi said:


> I have got a question, if i am on student visa and i apply for PR and get Bridge visa of PR, and i decide to cancel my student visa, will i also lose the bridge visa? or my bridge visa gets activated and i can stay in Australia? ( in other words can i get rid of the student visa and switch to Bridge visa of PR and stay in Australia?)


hi mate,

currently my situation is same as yours. I am in student visa and bridging visa c waiting for the grant 489 visa. In this case, i am also wondering about student visa withdraw and stay on bridging visa c but everyone migration agency is saying different way even immigration hotline staff is also not telling properly. so pretty confusion. 

what actually you did in your case? your experiment advice will be great help to me mate as its hard to pay tuition fee unnecessary. you know well that.

Thank you
manoh


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

manoh said:


> hi mate,
> 
> currently my situation is same as yours. I am in student visa and bridging visa c waiting for the grant 489 visa. In this case, i am also wondering about student visa withdraw and stay on bridging visa c but everyone migration agency is saying different way even immigration hotline staff is also not telling properly. so pretty confusion.
> 
> ...


The bridging visa is linking your current visa (student visa) to your new visa application (489). If you cancel your student visa, the link is broken and your bridging visa is cancelled. If you are still in Australia, then you would become an illegal resident which can cause all sorts of complications. If you intend to wait for the 489 outside Australia, you may not be worried about losing the bridging visa.


----------

